# Fs T5 Ho lights and regular florescent light



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

4 months old Hagen glo 54 watt x 2 $100


Pick up in Burnaby or Downtown

Please Pm me if you have questions.


----------



## relaxedfish (Apr 24, 2010)

how big is the hagen glo fixture?


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

The glo light is 48 inch


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

is the 30" light one of those standard 20W canopy lights?


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes it is.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Bump to the top.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Lights still available, my loss is your gain.


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

I have pm'd you


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Lights are still available.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

bump to the top.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Got a picture?
Cuz my seller is taking forever to get his lights!


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Bump again.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

bump again.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Mods please close.


----------

